

Sight: The Syntax Highlighter Chrome Extension - tsenart
http://github.com/tsenart/sight

======
avar
For those without *.crx for Chrome association you can launch Chrome with this
parameter:

    
    
        --load-extension=/home/avar/g/sight/
    

After having cloned sight.git into ~avar/g/ obviously. And as a suggestion to
the author: Getting it into the Google Chrome Extension listing would make
this even easier.

Edit: Just read <http://twitter.com/tsenart/status/26366227841> that sucks,
Google.

~~~
tsenart
Damn it does suck that I can't afford the fee now. I'm a student with no CC
for god's sake. Thanks for the suggestion =).

Any feedback is appreciated.

~~~
avar
What are the terms like? Can someone else pay for your account for you? Maybe
someone can help you out.

~~~
zeca_senart
The terms is no terms. Just stick my name on the thing you made from Sight.
Feel free to play with it!

~~~
avar
I mean is it possible for someone else to pay for your account without you
subsequently having access to his credit card? Someone else uploading it would
mean that they'd have to then maintain it and keep uploading new versions.

